# 2N steering leak



## smokedragon (Jun 11, 2014)

So I read that the 2N splash lubes the lower steering bearing (which is a problem on the 8N) and doesn't need to be relubed. But, mine is leaking out the left hand side (where the arm exits the steering box).

Is there a seal that goes there that can be replaced without removing the entire steering box? 

Anyone know where to get it?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Here's a link to the steering box and the parts that you might need. There is no seal on this shaft, but rather a packing and bushing. If it's not leaking too bad, most guys just wipe it up and carry on.

http://ford8npartsusa.com/ford-2n/ford-2n-03b01-steering-gear-9n-2n


----------



## smokedragon (Jun 11, 2014)

Pogobill, thanks for the reply.

I have looked pretty hard into the repair and have decided to just keep a check on the fluids. It is a small leak, but the bushings have some play in them. I think if I ever have any major repairs, I will do those bushings while I am in there.

My big concern was that I was correct in the 2N being a splash lube. After a lot of reading, I am not nearly as worried about the leak.


----------

